# New 23 Krs



## amtpilot (Jun 27, 2008)

My son Doug left yesterday for Ohio to pick up our new 23KRS. It will take him 3 travel days and I will fly and meet him on the 4th. This is our first RV and we are excited. 1750 miles home through ohio, illinois, iowa, south dakota, wyoming and montana. Does anyone have any recommendations of what to bring or where to stay? We are looking forward to joining the outback family

Rich


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Looking forward to joining...You already have!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome to Outbackers!









I hope you and your son have a safe and fun trip bringing home the new OB.

Brad


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbacker's. Sound's like a great way to enjoy the new Outback.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers!! Glad you're here!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Congratulations and WELCOME to the family!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi amtpilot









Welcome and Congrats on your new Roo!


----------

